# Puppy imprinting part 2 - 9 wks old pup



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

"Manneke" at 9wks, discovering the world and the sleeve 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9Bwf0iA6wY


----------



## Ricardo Ashton (Jun 3, 2010)

Beautiful,just beautiful. But it doesn't look like he's "discovering" the sleeve. Looks like he was born knowing what to do with it . Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow very nice thanks for posting.


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

I've enjoyed every minute of the vid.. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

He looks awesome, Martine!!!


----------



## Petra StrUbing (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice video !!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Very nice puppy and great video - thanks for posting.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

If you are new to these kinds of dogs and want to know how to interact with your puppy. Watch this video about 5 times ..


Excellent!!!


----------



## Christina Kennedy (Aug 25, 2010)

super work and a wonderfully awesome puppy!


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

awesome job, looks great! i really enjoy all the cool stuff you guys got to expose him to. i want to find all that stuff! look forward to watching you guys progress and succeed!


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Martine Loots said:


> "Manneke" at 9wks, discovering the world and the sleeve
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9Bwf0iA6wY


 
Hi Martine, 
I've noticed that the biting style of NVBK dogs is a bit different than the other ring sports. They have this 'obsessive' desire to fill the mouth and push in. I guess training has a lot to do with this and the fact that there are no armpit bites. Is the NVBK bite suit softer or built in a way that alllows better gripping?

Just curious, i like all your videos by the way, A'TIM's korung trial is my favorite, those decoys were really hard, one in a million malinois for sure. Wish u guys allowed other breeds to compete.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Hi Martine,
> I've noticed that the biting style of NVBK dogs is a bit different than the other ring sports. They have this 'obsessive' desire to fill the mouth and push in. I guess training has a lot to do with this and the fact that there are no armpit bites. Is the NVBK bite suit softer or built in a way that alllows better gripping?


Training of course has a lot to do with it, but the grip and biting style is genetic (otherwise you wouldn't see it on a 9 wks old pup). The breeding program is focused on the specific qualities we need for Belgian Ring.

NVBK suit isn't softer but it has more volume then the other style suits. This is necessary because the dogs are allowed to push in deep (which would give bad injuries to the decoy in a MR or FR suit) and the decoy doesn't wear a leather suit underneath like the KNPV style suit.




Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> Just curious, i like all your videos by the way, A'TIM's korung trial is my favorite, those decoys were really hard, one in a million malinois for sure. Wish u guys allowed other breeds to compete.


All breeds are allowed to compete in NVBK. Many people tried with other breeds but without much success.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello Martine, 

What is your opinion on the type of dog NVBK produces for police/security work? 

From the limited experience I've had to the videos, I see a lot of environmental stressors but not much opposition from the decoy, prior to the bite or while on the bite. 


Thank you


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Martine Loots said:


> All breeds are allowed to compete in NVBK. Many people tried with other breeds but without much success.


How often do people try and train NVBK with working line GSD's? What is the main problems with the GSD in NVBK?


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Martine Loots said:


> Training of course has a lot to do with it, but the grip and biting style is genetic (otherwise you wouldn't see it on a 9 wks old pup). The breeding program is focused on the specific qualities we need for Belgian Ring.
> 
> NVBK suit isn't softer but it has more volume then the other style suits. This is necessary because the dogs are allowed to push in deep (which would give bad injuries to the decoy in a MR or FR suit) and the decoy doesn't wear a leather suit underneath like the KNPV style suit.
> 
> ...


 
Ohh thanks for the reply Martine, i didn't know they allow other breeds. Any idea of why the other breeds failed? It sems the control work is very strict for NVBK dogs.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

It seems most people with other breeds are into IPO and other sports. There's one rottie from hexental in belgium that was trained in NVBK. It would be nice to see more breeds in the sport, schnauzers, gsds, rotties etc. 

http://www.hexental.be/belringsport.htm

What i like most about NVBK is the control work in bitework, many high drive dogs that can't take all the correction will be weeded out i guess. Thanks for the video, i enjoy watching all ur videos on youtube.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Hello Martine,
> 
> What is your opinion on the type of dog NVBK produces for police/security work?
> 
> ...


The good dogs would make very good police dogs (not talking about scores here but about courage & guts).
We expose our dogs to a lot of decoy opposition. If they can't take that then they don't qualify for being called a good dog.

To make a good police dog, a dog needs the right genetic qualities. Almost every dog can be programmed to decoy opposition you see in "sport". Real life situations don't compare to that and it's there that the "real" dog shows up.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> How often do people try and train NVBK with working line GSD's? What is the main problems with the GSD in NVBK?



I don't know of any GSD in NVBK.
I don't think they could do it.

There have been a few GSD many many years ago but they all were the type of GSD we call "a malinois with a german jacket".


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Martine Loots said:


> The good dogs would make very good police dogs (not talking about scores here but about courage & guts).
> We expose our dogs to a lot of decoy opposition. If they can't take that then they don't qualify for being called a good dog.
> 
> To make a good police dog, a dog needs the right genetic qualities. Almost every dog can be programmed to decoy opposition you see in "sport". Real life situations don't compare to that and it's there that the "real" dog shows up.


 
Thank you for your reply.


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> It seems most people with other breeds are into IPO and other sports. There's one rottie from hexental in belgium that was trained in NVBK. It would be nice to see more breeds in the sport, schnauzers, gsds, rotties etc.
> 
> http://www.hexental.be/belringsport.htm
> 
> What i like most about NVBK is the control work in bitework, many high drive dogs that can't take all the correction will be weeded out i guess. Thanks for the video, i enjoy watching all ur videos on youtube.


I know Guy (the Hexental breeder) very well. I don't know much about Rotties, but from what I hear he breeds very good quality dogs. But he breeds for IPO, not for Ring
From what I see on the website, the dog you see on the pics titled Mondioring 1 and this is very different from NVBK. I don't know of any Rotties being titled NVBK.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Martine Loots said:


> I don't know of any GSD in NVBK.
> I don't think they could do it.
> 
> There have been a few GSD many many years ago but they all were the type of GSD we call "a malinois with a german jacket".


Hi Martine,
By not being able to do it, do you mean they couldn't get good scores or they couldn't take the pressure exerted by the decoys or handlers during training. I'm curious because its about the only sport that only uses malinois.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm just curious since there are other breeds in KNPV, IPO, MONDIO RING, etc ... also the dutch shepherd is basically a brindle malinois does not compete in NVBK and if this is a issue of hardness or drive i believe the dutchies are just as good as their fawn cousins.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

There are some dutchies in nvbk, but not many ;-)

Martine, loved the vid. Maar ik weet niet hieveel mensen het ontzettend goede lezen van een hond van jao zien ;-)


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> There are some dutchies in nvbk, but not many ;-)
> 
> Martine, loved the vid. Maar ik weet niet hieveel mensen het ontzettend goede lezen van een hond van jao zien ;-)



Thanks for the info Selena.


----------



## Chrystal Peters (Feb 17, 2008)

Fantastic pup and training! Thank you for sharing :-D


----------

